# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Northern Green Frog?

## Visionist

I found this little girl in a parking lot today, would probably have gotten ran over. She(I believe) is currently in plastic tub with half water and half land, will be picking up a 10gallon tank tomorrow as all my tanks are currently occupied. What can I give her to eat? All I have currently is superworms(tried a small freshly molted one and she wouldn't touch it) as I am waiting for my mealworms to breed, I am thinking I could get some earthworms tomorrow outside or slugs keeping mind to watch out for areas with pesticides. Also is this even a green frog, my knowledge is more in reptiles as this is my first amphibian. There is supposedly only 4 species of frogs here out of which this looks like a leopard or a Northern Green Frog.
Pics are below:

----------


## Terry

It is probably a northern green frog. A leopard frog has two distinct light stripes on each side of its back going down from the eye to the groin area. The care is similar to the leopard frog. You can find a great care sheet by clicking on this link:

Frog Forum - Leopard Frog Care - Rana pipiens (Schreber, 1782) and R. sphenocephala (1886)

----------


## Brian

I agree with Terry, looks like a Green Frog to me as well.

Slugs will probably be a hard sell as food since they don't move very fast and frogs go for living and wriggling prey items. Earthworms are a good choice (and infinitely better as a staple diet over mealworms), but you might want to try putting them on or in something hard (like a small plastic dish) so the frog doesn't have to chow down a bunch of the substrate with it and to keep the worms from burrowing. Or try hand feeding by dangling the worm with tweezers, but your frog might be too skittish for that to work.

----------


## Visionist

Thanks. I put some wood lice in with her and she doesn't seem to want to touch them? They move pretty fast too. I didn't rain last night so I couldn't get any earthworms, though I will probably get some crickets or something at the pet store later until I can set up a compost bin for worms.

----------


## Brian

Froglets won't eat until their tails are absorbed, there's still a little nub there so it might not be ready yet. Keep food available to it so it can eat when ready. Or the food may be too large (no larger than the space between the eyes is usually recommended). Or it may still be a little spooked at being taken in. Make sure it has places to hide in it's viv and isn't in a high traffic area of your house, covering up 3 sides of the viv with black cardboard can also help it feel secure.

To catch yourself some eathworms you can lay down a piece of carpet or cardboard on the ground where you expect to find worms and aim the sprinkler at it for half an hour or so. Then uncover and enjoy the worms.

----------


## Visionist

> Froglets won't eat until their tails are  absorbed, there's still a little nub there so it might not be ready yet.  Keep food available to it so it can eat when ready. Or the food may be  too large (no larger than the space between the eyes is usually  recommended). Or it may still be a little spooked at being taken in.  Make sure it has places to hide in it's viv and isn't in a high traffic  area of your house, covering up 3 sides of the viv with black cardboard  can also help it feel secure.
> 
> To catch yourself some eathworms you can lay down a piece of carpet or  cardboard on the ground where you expect to find worms and aim the  sprinkler at it for half an hour or so. Then uncover and enjoy the  worms.


I went around and uncovered some large rocks to get some earthworms, she won't seem to touch them yet.
Also how does she look? I am only really experienced with reptiles, not amphibians so I can't really tell much.

----------


## JimO

I agree with Brian regarding absorbing the tail.  They live off the energy from that process for a few days after it is no longer visible.  Try some crickets and then rotate feeder insects until you find something it'll eat readily.  Then, be sure to dust the feeders with calcium and vitamin powder.

----------


## Visionist

This is her current setup, What can I improve and how can I maintain it? Also I feel like she needs more land, opinions?

----------

